# Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti



## Topj1987 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you own these lights and a us version gti then you know just how hard it is to have these light installed. Here are some picts of the lights after the install. Took me about 2-3 hrs to do. If anyone has questions about how i installed them free to ask.






















The lights are bright blue however when i took the shot from head on it made them look yellow


----------



## Topj1987 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

http://i445.photobucket.com/al...78010
http://i445.photobucket.com/al...78091
http://i445.photobucket.com/al...78118


----------



## Topj1987 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

What do you guys think?? like or dislike??


----------



## EuroTilDeath (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

look good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (EuroTilDeath)*

looks good
especially the last one!
but for some reason the angel eyes look weird.
im not sure why though
they seem a but yellowish in the pic's


----------



## dub(CAN)439 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

those look clean bro


----------



## Topj1987 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

thanks!! the halo lights are like a beigeish color the flash makes them yellow esp in the last photo


----------



## gtijun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

Love them! I was thinking of getting a set for mine. If I do I might hit you up for some advice


----------



## victorpires1985 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (gtijun)*

I got these on my jetta... the vento version headlights. Hell of a job to get done.... i had some troubles in aligning them, and still do, i turn the knobs or whatever u call them and most of the time they dont do anything... anyone have some tips? How do u get the high and low beam to work at the same time using the euro switch? Did you hook them so that they get power from the batery directly?


----------



## Topj1987 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (victorpires1985)*

my lights are wired into the existing headlight power wire. then my halos are split off of that wire so when my low beams are on the halos are on as well. When i switch over to high beams they shut off. I suppose i could wire them to work with my high beams but dont really use them long enough for it to matter.

_Modified by Topj1987 at 11:01 PM 3-21-2009_


_Modified by Topj1987 at 11:03 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## konig von eli (Dec 29, 2005)

angel eye's look hot on a mk3, in my opinion angel eye's with a boser hood looks tough, marlborough shout out, i got a house on ash street. if you ever see a 08 ug rabbit with ct plates give a honk, might even see my mk2 vr up there soon.


----------



## geekforlife2007 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

Hey, I see you have almost the exact same headlights that I just bought...I noticed however that the aftermarket harness has the pins in a different spot then the OEM one...you have any advice on how to re-wire the harness so it works with the original plug?


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (geekforlife2007)*

I honestly dig these...but how would one go about changing the color of the angel eye rings?


----------



## geekforlife2007 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (DTMTrini)*

I just installed the Angel Eyes the other day (after having to completely rewire the aftermarket harness) But I noticed when I was doing that, that the lil bulbs for the Angel Eyes come out. So I am guessing you can just change them just like any other bulb. On mine there are 4 lights per ring with 4 rings in total. Hope this helps.


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (DTMTrini)*

you could use pure white led bulbs - CCFL rings are even better/brighter/pure EVEN light - 10X better than incandesant or led bulbs which look yellow or spotty


----------



## mrurbina (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (kt883)*

like these







http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?LH....m283 

i just bought them so i'll post before/after pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mrurbina at 10:07 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## zz405 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

Hi, 
I got the halo/angel eyes as a gift for my 06 GTI 1.8T (MK4) and can not find good descriptions on how to install them. 
Yours look really good! 
How did you do it?


----------



## zz405 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (Topj1987)*

Or, do you know where the DIY is posted? 
Thanks! 
Happy holidays!


----------



## geekforlife2007 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (zz405)*

This will help you more then you will know. I was able to use this to install my new headlights and it just made things super simple. =D
http://www.vimeo.com/1115860


----------



## zz405 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (geekforlife2007)*

Thanks!
That def helps me out in taking the headlight unit off. 
Seems simple enough. 
All I have are the angel eyes (rings) and the electrical set up. 
Do you know how I would get this in the actual headlight?
I am assuming that I have to take off the plastic cover...but it cant be as simple as it sounds. 
Do you know, or have seen this anywhere?
Thanks again!!


----------



## geekforlife2007 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (zz405)*

Typically if you are dealing with an OEM headlight unit taking the plastic cover off is not so simple because they are designed to just be replaced (the whole unit). Also the Angel Eyes typically are made for round styled headlights. These are the ones I have http://www.slickcar.com/produc...4.jpg


----------



## tapassvr (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Installed Fk Angel Eye Headlights mk3 golf gti (geekforlife2007)*

They remind me of my kitty cat's eyes. Angel eyes look badass with a boser. That's what I wanna do to my gti.


----------



## areberry23 (Oct 4, 2010)

i have an mk3 with these headlights but cant figure out how to mount em. could anyone post some pics of how they have theirs set up? thanks.


----------



## Geko469 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Mk3 gti halos*

Just got a set of aftermarket halos installed. Like most write ups. The passenger side had to be cut into some, and a couple small spots trimed out for what looks to be vents off headlights. With my halos, I did have to trim some of the plastice mounts on headlights. I did not buy the brackets, went to Home D, bought 14g stock metal, nuts srews, all for about $5. It did take me abit longer since I had to make my own brackets, but didnt want to wait for brackets shipped. I did buy what i believe is called a screw joiner, just twisted all the way on to use for spacer for top inner mount.

Now the fun game of alignment,,, but WOW, with the beam they put out, it should be easy to define the lines :laugh:


----------

